# Allergy Testing or Not



## DenverDog (Feb 3, 2013)

From those who have gone down this path, please give me your opinions. Is it worth the cost, do the regular shots really help? Has anyone experienced bad reactions, or no results at all? What would happen if some where down the road my dog was unable to continue the shots for whatever reason?(Should have asked the vet that one!) Is having the testing done and then trying to eliminate or minimizing known allergies an option? Any and all opinions are more than welcome as we try to sort this thing out! Thanks in advance.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, I have not been down the path of allergy testing and shots, but did at one point consider it and looked into it some. I also know a few people who have done this. Of the people I know who have decided to do the testing and shots, some of had success and some haven’t. It really seems to be a hit or miss thing. I also know some people who have had their dogs get worse. And for what it’s worth, I know some people who have had allergy shots done on themselves and gotten worse, one person I know ended up in the er. 

Also, there are different kinds of tests available, and they each have their pros and cons. I know there is a blood test and a skin test. People tend to say the skin test is more accurate, but I think some dogs can react negatively to that. And recently someone on another forum I’m on mentioned something about a saliva test I think. 

My lab Tux has environmental allergies. If I were to have him tested to see what he is allergic to I know the test results would come back with all kinds of stuff that I can’t control. And I personally do not want to do the shots. I took him to a holistic vet about a year and a half ago and with her suggestions and a good diet, I have been able to keep Tux pretty comfortable.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I also have not done the testing. I only looked into it for Khan. It was after i had done some elimination on my own and had found several things that he was allergic/sensitive to. when i spoke to the vet he told me they could do a single test of either food or environment for about 200 bucks, if i opted to have them both done at the same time it was about 350. the $$ wasn't really the issue, because of the items i had already found him to have trouble with the doctor said that those items would not have even been found in the test. Khan cant have anything in the omega family! I opted to not get the testing done. Instead I watch what he eats, and am able to control his seasonal allergies with otc allery pills. Since I keep his diet in check, if he has a flair up, its obvious and pinpointing the item is pretty easy.
I know of a couple of dogs that have had the testing and the shots and they have had good results. I think the results will really depend on what they find the allergens are.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I've talked to my Vet and Vet Techs about it at length for my dog. But his problem was just a matter of finding the right food for him. I'm glad I didn't go through with it. They quoted me about $800 just to get started


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't bother because there is a 90% chance it is environmental and beyond anyone's control. However, there are ways to combat these problems. Use a nylon bed that is easy to clean, spray the dog down with a mild non-soap cleaner like diluted vinegar , avoid tall grass, etc.

For the remaining 10% of cases, with the data that is out on food allergies, you can just assume the dog is allergic to beef, dairy, eggs, chicken and wheat, and avoid those, and you have an 80% chance of being right. I would go right to a non-beef red meat food or fish diet and see how it goes. You won't see any impact, even if its food, for several months. 

As for treatment of environmental allergies, that is a question for a specialist. I guess it all depends on the severity of the allergies to begin with. I don't think I would use the shots if the allergies are limited to the spring and fall and are minor skin problems.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ This is a very common misconception about food that almost killed my dog. No, he didn't have any environmental allergies. But the Vet put him on a fish diet that almost killed him with an 8# bag. I finally learned that fish was causing the issue. Fish fed on a daily basis is not a natural option. I would feed fish sparingly (if your dog can handle it) and stick with a bison or lamb food that is good in quality.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have taken Macy to a allergy specialist, she told me they can only test for environmental allergies there is no test to determine food/protein allergies, that is a elimination process. the testing for environmental allergies can be quite costly. A lot of times the itching and licking and redness comes from yeast which can be mistaken for allergies.

I am not a big fan of shots, steroids and other medicines, building a good immune system can help. I have Macy on a regimen of holistic things to combat her allergies/yeast issues. I read somewhere that local wildflower honey given can help a dog build an immunity to local environmental allergies


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> ^^ This is a very common misconception about food that almost killed my dog. No, he didn't have any environmental allergies. But the Vet put him on a fish diet that almost killed him with an 8# bag. I finally learned that fish was causing the issue. Fish fed on a daily basis is not a natural option. I would feed fish sparingly (if your dog can handle it) and stick with a bison or lamb food that is good in quality.


You must have had a very rare case. Fish is in almost every food and some dogs eat the same food their whole lives. I had a dog that ate the same food for close to 15 years and she lived to 19. I also had a dog that ate the same food he was weaned on Annamaet Ultra and he lived for almost 15. Fish is 1/3rd the protein in that food.

Red meat is preferable to me but I am not aware of any data showing fish protein cannot be fed daily.

Did yours have a specific reaction?


----------

